# استفسار هام جدا لمهندسين مجال الموبايل



## eng mostafa abbas (26 يناير 2014)

سلام عليكم يا بشمهندسين:31:

انا كنت عاوز استفسر منكم عن البدايه ف المجال ك site engineer كويسه ليا وانا لسه خريج جديد 

واهم حاجه عاوز بشمهندس ربنا يكرمه يقولى ايه ال job titles اللى موجوده فى المجال ده سواء ابتديت site او drive test 

وانه افضل ولا اخلع واروح للشبكات والكول سنتر مع انى مبحبذوش اوى الكول سنتر ده بس عادى :86:


----------



## modyz5 (1 فبراير 2014)

وعليكم السلام
انا معرفش الحقيقة ال job tit اللى ف المجال , بس اللى فاكره maintnance , drive test , site eng , noc

بس عموما , انا معرفش حد اشتغل ف المجال ده وعجبه , لأنه متعب جدا ومقرف جدا , واللى مكمل فيه , مكمل على أمل انه يقدر يبقى حاجة , او يوصل ويشتغل ف الشركات الكبيرة زى فودا واتصالات وموبينيل او شركات vendor لكن فيه ناس بيقولو حتى الشركات دى مش حتوصلها غير بواسطة

فأنت قرر مع نفسك وصلى استخارة وشوف الدنيا حتمشى معاك ازاى , ولو انت عاوز حاجة محددة , يبقى متهتمش بكلام الناس وتوكل ع الله وبركز على هدفك


----------



## ismallahabaja (23 يوليو 2014)

ما هي اكبر شركات تركيب أبراج في مصر​


----------

